
Dead Reckonings - Lost Art in the Mathematical Sciences - wglb
http://myreckonings.com/wordpress/
======
pasbesoin
Note the calendars provided on what is currently the top post:

A 2010 "Graphical Computing" Calendar

[http://myreckonings.com/wordpress/2009/12/31/a-2010-graphica...](http://myreckonings.com/wordpress/2009/12/31/a-2010-graphical-
computing-calendar/)

